# Brick House Corona Larga Cigar Review - Very nice



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This was part of a package called "The Contenders" that I was given for X'mas. They are considered to be contenders for "Cigar of the Year" 2009. I...

Read the full review here: Brick House Corona Larga Cigar Review - Very nice


----------

